# victor 1.75



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm gonna order some 1.75 2coils for fox is this enough trap incase you nab a coyote or should i go with 4coil k9pro or is this to much for fox


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

they'll work for coyote, i use to use them all the time, I could carry in twice as many traps because of the weight. But they will hold them.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree. If the springs are good you will have a great fox/coyote trap. Four coils are overkill IMO unless you are trapping in freeze/thaw, snow, or clay like soil.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, the 1.75 Victor will hold a coyote. I agree that full four coiling is overkill also. When I used to trap coyotes, I wanted a larger jaw spread and Northwoods was making a good #2 trap that filled the bill after some modifications. If I were starting out after coyotes with traps right now, I would probably buy some #3 Bridger's with offset jaws. I would add a pair of #1 springs on the loose jaw side, adjust the trap and inspect the chains & swivels to be sure they were heavy duty.


----------



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

hey guys! thanks for the help i think i will go with the four coil though, we get alot of freeze and thaw here in northern indiana and theres also alot of clay in the fields out here.


----------

